# Schloss Dyck



## Conny (28. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

da wir ja Winter haben UND Weihnachtsferien, möchte ich so einige Fotos von Schloss Dyck einstellen. Mein liebstes Jagdrevier  Ich hoffe, es macht Euch einfach nur Spaß, Fotos zu sehen


----------



## Christine (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 Fotos ansehen? Wie langweilig. Bloß nicht.  Und dann auch noch immer so hässliche.












































  reingefallen!

Mach mehr büdde!


----------



## Inken (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*



Conny schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es macht Euch einfach nur Spaß, Fotos zu sehen



 Und vor allem deine! Du hast doch bestimmt noch mehr? :beeten


----------



## Dodi (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 Conny,

klaro, Deine Fotos sind doch immer sehr schön! 
Und Schloß Dyck ist auch sehenswert, mehr davon!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*



Conny schrieb:


> möchte ich so einige Fotos von Schloss Dyck einstellen.



Fotos ...  wir können leider nur eines sehen ... wo sind denn die anderen  oder ist etwa unser PC kaputt 

Ein schönes Motiv, vor allem, nachdem Du ihm die Farbe entzogen hast ... das erinnert schwer an die Schulzeit mit ganzen Nachmittagen in der Schuldunkelkammer. 

Wie die Vorredner schon bemerkten ... wir warten denne auf die weiteren Aufnahmen


----------



## Conny (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 
Also, auch wenn ich jeden Tag 2 einstelle, kommen wir damit gut bis zum Sommer 
Nun noch ein hoffentlich unbekanntes aus der Illumina2008 Serie. Es erinnert mich an einen Sci-Fi  und ist bunt


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

das ist jetz nicht direkt das Schloss, aber direkt daneben 

 


 würde auch wieder in viele Freds passen. Auch in den wunderschönen Sonnenauf- und unteränge


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 so einen Betonkasten haben die bei Euch tatsächlich direkt neben das schöne Wasserschloss gebaut 

Das gilt aber nur für die Architekur - natürlich nicht für Deine Aufnahme. Die ist, wie immer, sehr gelungen. Eine schöne Stimmung, die sogar dem Stein eine Eleganz verleiht.


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

aus gegebenem Anlass noch mal ein Bild von der Illumina2008 in Schloss Dyck.
Metadaten hängen dran (ISO3200, f4,0,1/8sec)

 

Alle Kameraverzerrungen zu beseitigen habe ich auch erst vor Kurzem gelernt.


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Sach mal Connylein, willst Du auf Fotografeuse umschulen? Fehlt ja nich mehr viel, oder? toll


----------



## Frank (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Sehr schönes Foto Conny! oki

Hast du das Rauschen noch rausgefiltert, oder kommt das so aus der Kamera?
Bei meiner neuen 50D hab ich bei gleicher ISO Geschwindigkeit doch mehr Rauschen auf dem Bild. 
Liegt aber auch wohl daran, das sie leider auch wieder an der Megapixelschraube gedreht haben ... :?

Was meinst du mit "Kameraverzerrungen"?  Du hast die stürzenden Linien begradigt, oder?


----------



## Conny (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Frank,

ja, bei diesem Bild musste ich die ganze Palette anwenden: kissenförmige Verzerrungen (hat dieses Objektiv bei Blende17 schon deutlich), vertikale und horizontale Perspektive und Winkel.
Am ersten Tag hatte ich kein Stativ dabei :crazy


----------



## Conny (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

ich bin etwas in Verzug mit den Fotos.  
Auch das ist Schloss Dyck! Die neuen Gärten sind ebenfalls ein Besuch Wert vorallem, wenn frau sich auf den Bauch legt 

 

Gut! Hätte auch überall sonst sein können


----------



## axel (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Conny 

Tolles Foto vom Pilz . 
Klar hätte überall sein können , aber wer zeigt schon so viel Einsatz, Mut und Idee sich für ein schönes Foto auf den Bauch zu legen . Das sind die guten Fotografen für mich . 


Lg
axel


----------



## Conny (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 damit bin aber nicht ich gemeint  
Und der Weg war aus kleinen Steinchen :crazy Die Nachbarn wundern sich schon nicht mehr, wenn ich mit Rucksack und Stativ los ziehe


----------



## Tiffi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Conny,



Meine sind etwas älter :

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Joachim (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

@Barbara
Motiv und Farbwahl 1plus  aber doch "leicht" unscharf ...  

@Conny
Schönes Foto  Was das für Pilze sind, brauch ich sicher nicht zu fragen ...


----------



## Frank (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

@ Joachim

 das sind anscheinend die Pilze, die Barbara kurz vor ihren Aufnahmen zu sich genommen hat.  

Nein, Barbara, Scherz. Ich hoffe ich hab dir damit nicht zu sehr auf die Füße getreten.
Die Fotos sind von der Farbstimmung wirklich sehr schön geworden, allerdings bei solchen Fotos ist ein Stativ, zumindest eine Auflage Pflicht!


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Barbara,

die Illumina finde ich einfach . Da wir die ArtCard haben, müssen wir keinen Eintritt zahlen. sodass ich 2008 mehrmals da war .
Ohne Stativ geht wie Frank und Joachim schon gesagt haben eigentlich nichts. Das Bild von Beitrag 9 habe ich auf einem Stuhl abgestützt. Ich traue mich nicht so recht  Nachdem ich dann die Menschenmassen gesehen habe, und die Stativdichte doch sehr hoch war, habe ich es immer mitgenommen.


----------



## Conny (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck Illumina 2009*

Hallo,

heute hat die Illumina 2009 angefangen. Thema: WasserPhantasien
Hier ein 1. Foto


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

, ich freu mich schon auf die weiteren Bilder - gibt ja super Motivmöglichkeiten bei so einer Show


----------



## Frank (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hi Conny,

du machst mich mit deinem Schloß Dyck ganz wuschig ... 
Wie lange geht die "Illuminati" denn noch.
Mal sehen, wie es mir demnächst geht, vllt. können wir ja mal zusammen dort auf die Pirsch gehen? 

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich auch schon auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## Conny (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Frank,

 ob Du immer noch kommen willst, wenn Du dieses Foto siehst?



 

Die Illumina geht noch bis zum 13.09. Aber jedes Jahr wieder  
Da ich eine Jahreskarte habe, gehe ich gerne immer wieder da hin.


----------



## Inken (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Ha! Erkannt! 

Tolle Aufnahme, und nicht nur diese...  Bitte Nachschub!


----------



## Conny (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 das sind soo viele 





Das ist kein HDR.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*



Conny schrieb:


> das sind soo viele



das stimmt ... aber wir haben mal versucht, eine kleine Auswahl zu treffen ...

Erst einmal ... bevor Park und Gebäude in phantastische Farben getaucht werden, ein Blick auf das Schloss Dyck am Tag ...

 

Man merkt ... wir waren auf der gleichen Veranstaltung wie Conny, diese Ansicht kennt Ihr schon

 

und das ganze nochmal "von hinten"

 

Aber der Reihe nach. Wenn man am Abend der Illumina den Park betritt muss man durch dieses Tor

 

Pech nur, wenn man sich, wie wir, nicht auskennt und keinen Schirm dabei hat ... denn im Torbogen waren Düsen installiert und durch den Regenschleier musste man durch, um diese __ Blicke geniessen zu können

    

     

Auch der Wald war in Farben getaucht. Die prächtigste Lichtinstallation hat Conny schon eingestellt ... den hohlen, roten Baum. Aber auch der Weg durch den (künstlichen) Nebel war sehenswert

 

Und noch einen Blick in die Unterwasserwelt

 

ein Aquarium aus Licht mitten im Wald

Aber die Hauptattraktion bleibt doch das Schloss, in wechselnden Farbgebungen, untermahlt mit der Wassermusik von Händel

         

Insgesamt eine unbedingt sehenswerte Veranstaltung.

Lieben Dank an Conny und ihren Mann für den tollen Tipp.


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hat was


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

WOW ...  überaus faszinierende Lichteffekte habt ihr da aufgenommen. 

Ich werde es dieses Jahr leider nicht schaffen, aber Conny erinnert mich bestimmt im nächsten Jahr daran ...


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

eine Spielerei von mir



 

Wie gefällt Euch denn das


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 auch wenn es nicht gefällt, dürft Ihr was dazu sagen


----------



## Frank (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Watt, keiner traut sich?? 

Aber ich, leider erst heute weil ich die letzten Tage leider "verhindert" war. 

Vorweg: Mir gefällt es nicht soo gut.

Warum? Nun, es ist mir mit der Spielerei zu "voll gestopft". Vllt. hätte es mit nur einem beleuchtetem Objekt und diesem Versuch besser ausgesehen.
Ausserdem handelt es sich um statische Objekte. 
Das verwirrt meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen, da hier der Eindruck entsteht, als ob sich die "bewegen".
Ist aber nur meine verwirrte Meinung ... 
Obwohl ... der Torbogen hat wiederum was. 
Vllt. solltest du den noch mal einzeln bearbeiten. 

Aber trotzdem interessiert mich, wie du das gemacht hast.


----------



## Conny (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

 es ist nur eine Spielerei mit dem Zoom-Objektiv. Lange Belichtungszeit und Brennweite ändern, das ist alles.


> Ausserdem handelt es sich um statische Objekte. Das verwirrt meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen, da hier der Eindruck entsteht, als ob sich die "bewegen".


Gerade das reizt mich an dieser Technik, die ich zugegebener masen noch nicht beherrsche. Ich mag ja auch HDRs, bei denen sich etwas bewegt :shock


----------



## Conny (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

ich muss mal meine Freude mit Euch teilen   
und auch ein wenig prahlen über den 1. Platz
aber ich freu mich rießig


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Herzlich Glühstrumpf liebe Conny! 

Aber könntest Du so lieb sein und uns das Foto zeigen, mit dem Du gewonnen hast? 
Ich hab "da drüben" nämlich leider keinen Account und die Foreneinstellungen sind so wie bei uns=Gäste sehen keine Attachments.


----------



## Conny (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Für alle, die "dort drüben" nicht angemeldet sind


----------



## axel (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Prima Fotos Conny 

Mein Glückwunsch 

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Conny,

gaaanz tolle Foddos! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem 1. Platz!


----------



## inge50 (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo Conny,

:gratuliere  zum 1. Platz

Sehr schöne Fotos 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

  es ist aber auch wirklich ein schönes Motiv und mein Lieblingsrevier


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Guten Morgen Conny,

das 2. Bild gefällt mir am besten  Hier find ich die Farben des Gebäudes am schönsten. Beim ersten ist natürlich der blaue Himmel sehr schön, das Gebäude jedoch find ich einen tacken überbelichet - leicht nachschärfen würde ich hier auch. Bei den letzten beiden ist natürlich die Farbwirkung ganz toll


----------



## Christine (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

:gratuliere Liebe Conny!

Da können wir aber stolz auf Dich sein! Siehste mal, was Du hier alles lernen kannst 

PS: Ich hab immer gewusst, in Dir steckt eine professionelle Fotografeuse!


----------



## Inken (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo, liebe Conny!

Genau, wir *sind* stolz auf dich! Auch von mir einen dicken Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz! 

Wie schön, dass man dort auch erkannt hat, was unsere Conny kann!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

 ... uuups, das 





Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss mal meine Freude mit Euch teilen
> und auch ein wenig prahlen über den 1. Platz
> aber ich freu mich rießig


 hatte ich doch glatt überlesen  

also :gratuliere  

ich hoffe, Du bist mir nicht bös das ich das 





69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Beim ersten ist natürlich der blaue Himmel sehr schön, das Gebäude jedoch find ich einen tacken überbelichet - leicht nachschärfen würde ich hier auch.


 dann noch schrieb  

- aber trotzdem würd ich gern dazu Deine Meinung hören


----------



## Frank (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hi Conny,

klasse!!  Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Da hast du wirklich eine klasse Serie draus gemacht. 
Hast du den Platz fürs Stativ dort eingemeißelt um ihn immer wieder zu finden? 

Wie ich schon sagte, irgendwann muss ich da auch mal hin ...


----------



## Conny (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

 Mädels 

@ Frank  natürlich habe ich einen festen Platz mit einer Markierung im Boden  
@ Ralf das Thema war: Serie - Architektur zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten. Im hellen Sonnenschein sieht das Gemäuer nun mal so aus. Das Histogramm hat keine Fehler, sonst hätte die ganze Serie nicht gewonnen. Für meine Augen ist es auch genug geschärft. Ich schärfe alle Bilder per Hand bevor sie rausgehen, da ich automatisches Schärfen überall ausgestellt habe. HDR waren nicht erlaubt und EBV nur in Massen. Schön, dass Du Dir die Fotos ganz genau angeschaut hast!


----------



## Conny (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schloss Dyck*

Hallo,

an diesem Wochenende gibt es eine Verkaufsschau auf Schloss Dyck. Irgendwie schön!
Diese Kugeln haben es mir angetan:



 



Das 1. Bild könnte als Suchbild durchgehen! Auf dem 2. ist Schloss Dyck einmal anders zu sehen


----------

